# Anyone want to sell me some aggressive clay bar ?



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi

Just washed/clayed car with bilt-hamber but have loads of white specks from oiverspray when car was repaired months back.

I have machined polished with Menz 203s and UDM but will not touch it.

The bilt hamber is not working either.....

I am based in Port Talbot and want to get car polished asap.

Can anyone help me out ?

Cheers


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

you might need the red claymagic bar..


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

have you tryed the blue? that works real well on over spray.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Can i buy it locally ?


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

This is white specks of paint, tiny little 'blobs' hardened on.

What is blue ?


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

bilabonic said:


> Can i buy it locally ?


the blue claymagic bar is sold everywear. auto stores. kmarts. walmarts. ect. 
im in the usa so imnot the names of stores in england but its avalible all over. now if the blue doesnt work and youneed the red aggresive bar . that needs to be bought online useally. but the red is real aggresive ...


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

bilabonic said:


> This is white specks of paint, tiny little 'blobs' hardened on.
> 
> What is blue ?


its the claymagic claybar. it just happens to be blue. itsmade by (automagic) and is by far the best clay bar out there. claymagic is the first to someout with clay they hold the patent. but whats nice is its avalible at local stores. you dont need to go to high end online shops


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dont think they sell clay bars in walmart(asda) here, 

and ive never heard of claymagic... think its not a common one here


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

cyc sell the blue claymgic bar, ebay also sells these items.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Just ordered some of Fleabay, gutted though wanted to get it sorted today.....

Could i just machine polish/wax some panels ? And come back to the bonnet/wings ??


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

trhland said:


> you might need the red claymagic bar..


How are you in the Wales forum mate....lol


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

bilabonic said:


> How are you in the Wales forum mate....lol


I bet he didn't even pay the Bridge tolls!!!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

bilabonic said:


> How are you in the Wales forum mate....lol


i a member of a few different forums . in the us and england. love this forum and visit it everyday . i dont postmuch but i do alot of reading ,


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

ad172 said:


> I bet he didn't even pay the Bridge tolls!!!


lol..


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got some red megs aggressive clay you could borrow to do the job if your stuck i am only over the bridge the britton ferry bridge that is in sunny swansea


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

justina3 said:


> I got some red megs aggressive clay you could borrow to do the job if your stuck i am only over the bridge the britton ferry bridge that is in sunny swansea


Cheers mate, i may pop over later so i can finish it tomorrow. Where abouts are you located ?

Anything to do with Sextons ?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

bilabonic said:


> Cheers mate, i may pop over later so i can finish it tomorrow. Where abouts are you located ?
> 
> Anything to do with Sextons ?


how did you know that :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i doubt clay will touch it without marring the area around the spots , the spots need to be removed without rubbing to hard


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

justina3 said:


> how did you know that :thumb:


Your MSN - [email protected]

:thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> i doubt clay will touch it without marring the area around the spots , the spots need to be removed without rubbing to hard


Hi Pete

The Bilt Hamber was removing it but NO WAY could i have done them all.

I plan on machine polishing he car anyway, will that remove the marring ?

I have done most of the car with 4" cutting pad/Menz 203s, looked awesome in garage until i opened the door and sunlight hit it.

Think i need to go over it with a softer pad or something....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

durr didnt think of my msn user name lol, your more than welcome to try the clay in the car park i also have some lighter polish that might shift it as i said your more than welcome to have a go.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

OK. What time and where. I can leave within next half hour.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

You using soft or regular?


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

sorry guys clay magic holds the us patent. i didnt relize it might not be avalible in the u/k..


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> You using soft or regular?


Not sure, it's in a blue case, 200g smoothing clay bar/finish restorer.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

bilabonic said:


> Not sure, it's in a blue case, 200g smoothing clay bar/finish restorer.


That will be Regular, soft is in a see thru case


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

had a scoob last year with yellow line paint literally all over it , so with that paint had to be very careful , clay didnt touch it but i used a product , cant mention any names which softened it up a treat to just wipe off . took ages but did the job.
sounds like you need to refine a bit more , or only use it when its dark


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

WD40.....lol


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

id have to keeeeel you if i told you what i used lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

paint thinners?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

brillo pad:thumb:










could be the next big detailing product


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> id have to keeeeel you if i told you what i used lol


Patience, elbow grease and attention to detail shifts most stuff I find, don't you pete? :thumb:


----------

